# Helpful clicker training site



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

I signed up for a 7 day tutorial from www.[B]canisclickertraining.com. [/B]It's free, but you do have to register. They email you a lesson a day with homework for 7 a week - I'm sure it's just scratching the surface, but it has been very helpful for me (and Bruno) and seems like a good introduction.

I apologize if this has already been mentioned on here!

Kim


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ahh, yes! Cecilie and Morton's book! They're awesome!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Free is exactly the right price, sounds good to me!


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay, I've never used clicker training and have been wondering about how it works and etc. I just signed up for the free email lessons and hope that it will be helpful information wise but I was wondering if anyone could give an update on how clicker training either through this site/book or in general has worked or been beneficial?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I know the site looks a bit gimmicky but Morton and Cecilie are FABULOUS. They're the reason I added a third dog to the family! Really, really brilliant dog trainers! I'm impatiently waiting for their competition obedience book to come out. I've seriously considered going to Norway to learn more about how they're teaching competition behaviors!

I'm an avid clicker trainer and use it for teaching everything from manners to competition behaviors to husbandry. Puppies, adults, shy dogs, reactive dogs... (... and then for training other types of animals too). 

The seven days of tips are a great way to get started.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

RedDogs said:


> I know the site looks a bit gimmicky but Morton and Cecilie are FABULOUS. They're the reason I added a third dog to the family! Really, really brilliant dog trainers! I'm impatiently waiting for their competition obedience book to come out. I've seriously considered going to Norway to learn more about how they're teaching competition behaviors!
> 
> I'm an avid clicker trainer and use it for teaching everything from manners to competition behaviors to husbandry. Puppies, adults, shy dogs, reactive dogs... (... and then for training other types of animals too).
> 
> The seven days of tips are a great way to get started.


:scratchch adults you say hmm? My puppy doesn't come home till May 1st but my mom does have two hyper spoiled shihtzus ... Maybe I will buy a clicker and start practicing on them! lol Can clicker training help correct bad behavior? (my moms one dog was abused by another male tenant about a year or so ago and ever since has a bad habit of barking at males non-stop)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

GoldenSummer said:


> Can clicker training help correct bad behavior?
> 
> 
> > A clicker can teach a new behavior that's incompatible with the old one that you didn't like!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

BTW - I agree about Morten and Cecilie --- they're fantastic! I got to work with them at a Clicker Expo once - really a great experience!


----------

